# Learning to Repair Watches?



## Bodhi6 (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm curious how difficult it would be to learn to repair watches, specifically mechanical movements? I love watches but really know nothing about the inner workings. I'd be interested in being able to buy older, non-working watches and fixing them up or simply repairing my own. Any thoughts?


----------



## maillchort (Sep 1, 2010)

Are you mechanically inclined? 
Are you willing to read several books before embarking ? 
Are you up for a modest investment in tools (good sticky at the top of the forum on tools)?

I know several watchmakers who are really at the top of the heap in repair and restoration who didn't go to school for it and learned a long time before the internet.

It's a never ending process of learning though , but to get to the point of being able to do basic servicing doesn't take so long. I started out, before going to school, like many here with some screwdrivers and a pair of tweezers and a jar of naphtha and a brush. And books. Flea market watches. Spent many hours searching for parts on the floor and my little 'bench' was in a bedroom with deep shag carpet. That'll teach you tweezer discipline ! 

Read the tool sticky and spend a few hours reading the forums and books- you might be surprised what your library has. Get a cheapo watch and some cheapo tools and give it a try. It'll either hook you or not.


----------



## DON (Feb 14, 2006)

I did it. Remove a small part and then put it back. Removed two parts and then put them back. Eventually you have no problems. Going trains can sometimes be a problem (always one gear that doesn't want to get into the jewel hole). Sometimes it's the balance

I did minor repairs myself. Had a watchmaker do full cleanings, but I replaced the dials and reamed new hands if needed. I timed them.

I mainly like working on Omega movements and used to also do Longines

DON


----------



## Molliedooker (Jul 23, 2014)

It is not that difficult provided you read all you can on servicing hand wind watches , get some decent screwdrivers, tweezers and loupes. ( not Chinese specials) Buy a cheap Swiss hand wind mechanical watch or movement only that is going, take it apart taking a photo as each part is removed. Put it back together and going. Do it until until you can do so without looking at the photos. Keep an eye out for the pesky little springs .They have been waiting to fly off and escape for years.
Follow the KISS principle and do not muck around with the balance or mainspring to start.
Take you time.
After that buy two non working movements the same as the one above. Try and get one going using the other for parts . Be prepared for much frustration. 
Simple stuff . NOT. 
Congratulations you have just become an expert pretender but will get much enjoyment in bringing non working movements back to life using donors. Like me ha.


----------



## Samantha (May 14, 2010)

It also depends on what one's definition of repairing watches is. Learning to take apart, clean and put a movement back together is a lot different than learning things like replacing (or cutting) a balance staff, setting an escapement, vibrating a hairspring (or hairspring work), or timing a watch to get good lines in all 6 positions, to name a few.
Samantha


----------



## Split sec (Nov 3, 2013)

Saying: "vibrating a hairspring (or hairspring work)", what do you mean?
Thanks


----------



## Samantha (May 14, 2010)

Vibrating a hairspring is done after a new hairspring has the collet put on. Vibrating the hairspring will tell the watchmaker where to pin the stud. Hairspring work is manipulating the hairspring when it is out of flat and/or out of round to get it back in the flat and/or round.
Samantha


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 7, 2015)

Samantha makes a good point. There are levels of watch repair. Servicing is only the start. Also mentioned are tools. I've only serviced/repaired one pocket watch. I bought a 5 disk course for repairing pocket watches. Watched everyone of them twice. I then realized that my ebay chinese watch repair kit wasn't going to cut it. Invested in most the tools I needed. I then tore into my first 18s waltham pocket watch. With camera in hand, laptop with repair disks, I went at it. I serviced the watch and replaced a broken mainspring in it. It worked when I got done and was very rewarding. As I've moved more to collecting vintage wrist watches now, I haven't had the nerve to get into them yet as they are soo small and my 57 yr old eyes challenge me at times. I will tear one apart one day though. I would start with a very cheap mechanical watch if it was my first one though. There are techniques for using your tweezers so you aren't popping small unfindable screws across the room. Lol Also ways of starting screws properly back into position. Learn the basics first. Learn what the parts of a watch are. Oh, and I always take pictures to help put back together. Good luck!


----------



## herdingwetcats (Jun 5, 2016)

I see some difference of opinion here on whether to get cheap or quality tools. Me: a noob 're watch repairing, have done all sorts of other mechanical arts from auto mechanics to plastic surgery. My 2¢ worth: a fine tool sings in the hand, helps you do better work and get more joy out of doing it. Would you want your electrician or your eye surgeon using cut-rate clumsy tools? There's your answer. (-:


----------



## PeterK. (Jan 4, 2014)

TimeZone.Com On-line Watch School


----------



## Split sec (Nov 3, 2013)

Samantha said:


> Vibrating a hairspring is done after a new hairspring has the collet put on. Vibrating the hairspring will tell the watchmaker where to pin the stud. Hairspring work is manipulating the hairspring when it is out of flat and/or out of round to get it back in the flat and/or round.
> Samantha


Mean this?


----------



## Poseiden (Mar 17, 2014)

I was lucky here. I managed to find an instructor giving one day course in basic watch repair/servicing. It was useful and I was able to practice on some old watches I bght online. Now I am ready for the level 2 course. I guess finding out if you have the knack to take things apart and putting them back together again helps a lot. And, of course finding a good instructor to guide you along is most critical.


----------



## Provience (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm in the similar boat of many folks who are new to taking watches apart. I normally spend my time building cars as a hobby and work in an aircraft specific machine shop during the day, watches just seem so much cleaner lol. 

I'm glad I found this sub-forum, i've already got my first batch of ebay parts watches on order and tried my hand at picking up some tools and books. tons of information in the sticky threads on here, tons of knowledge from the members. Can't wait to dive in and see how many i can screw up before getting one right!


----------



## Samantha (May 14, 2010)

Hi Providence, welcome! Read (Fried's Watch Repairer Manual is good, as is DeCarle's book), information on this forum, study movements, how they work, etc. Learning does not have to mean destroying movements and loosing parts.
Samantha


----------



## Provience (Apr 27, 2017)

well sure it doesn't _have to_ involve destruction and mistakes. lol, but i've broken enough stuff in the automotive/aerospace world to know that it easily can and shouldn't be the end of the world. After all, it isn't like anybody will die if a watch doesn't work upon reassembly 

After a few weeks of reading on this forum, it seems like a good place to post up pictures and information if i end up getting stuck on something or find myself in over my head. between the books and a couple skeleton cased watches that i have, i'm hoping to be able to trial and error the first few back into life!


----------



## jk_imports (Feb 20, 2013)

excellent analysis - and remember, patience is a MAJOR requirement to watchmaking.


----------



## maclerche (Jun 14, 2014)

Bodhi6 said:


> I'm curious how difficult it would be to learn to repair watches, specifically mechanical movements? Any thoughts?


Try this out, its a great way to start ! https://learnwatchmaking.com


----------



## bank222 (Feb 24, 2017)

Beginning with classic car restoration, I have always been interested in fixing things. I too wanted to learn how to repair/restore watches. It is not easy. But definitely a great hobby if you have the time to learn. My advice would be to buy a cheap mechanical watch and tinker. You will mess up the first few (or many) times, but I am a firm believer that you learn the most by "doing" rather than "studying". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJRuch (Apr 27, 2017)

Bodhi6, I am in the same boat. What I can tell you is that there are a lot of movements available to practice on at the goodwill & ebay auctions. I am a huge Hamilton fan, and there are a lot of vintage Hamilton movements on either site, along with Wittnauer, Elgin, Bulova, Timex, etc., I will put it like this, my love of everything watches keep me going and learning. Otherwise it is extremely frustrating-be prepared to break stuff and have to buy replacement movements to scavenge parts from, etc. However, you get better each time. For instance, today I broke a pinion on an escape wheel for a Hamilton 748, but figured out how to polish a gold case an acrylic crystal to perfection, after messing a bunch up. It is a very incremental process... the internet is your friend, especially this site. I generally search whatever movement I will be working on, and there is a good chance that someone has done what I am attempting and posted a walk through.


----------



## jcoffin1981 (Aug 16, 2009)

I have to agree with Samantha's assessment. Most mechanicals I can service remarkably well and I would trust myself more than a local watchmaker. However, I cannot restaff a balance or vibrate a new hairspring or make escapement adjustments.

Repair something that is more geared toward the mechanically inclined, but not an absolute pre-requisite. Initial investment in better quality tools such as screwdrivers and tweezers is nothing less than an absolute requirement.


----------



## jdrichard (Apr 9, 2015)

I can now do it all and it took me a full 2 years of reading, studing and tools....lots of tools. I can poise a balance, adjust a balance, change balance staffs, replace friction and rubbed in jewels and a little bit of hairspring work. Adjusting timing screws and undercutting is very tricky, but I now can do that as well. I can also change an impulse jewel...which as the hardest work, use a lighter to heat up the shellac with the roller in a combination tool. Search on the internet for pdf version on the Chicago school of watchmaking. 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoffin1981 (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh yes, I too love tools and have experience many fields and avocations. It's sort of a catch 22, as when starting out you don't know if you will like it or continue. You don't want to invest a lot in the beginning, however poor tools will ultimately give you worse results and discourage you from continuing.


----------

